# Furniture Suggestions



## sprust (Apr 2, 2002)

I now have a Television, Tivo, Sky Digital, DVD/5.1 speakers, VCR, and two Freeview boxes in my lounge. 

Given the competing issues of cabling, practicality, ventilation, aesthetics and the wife's approval (and in my case trying to fit it all in a corner) I'm finding it near impossible to buy suitable furniture to house it all.

Can anyone suggest/recommend any particular furniture or innovative solution?


..... Thanks.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

A mates got a 32" TV stand from Triskom. www.triskom.co.uk.

A tad on the expensive side, but what ever he got arrived ready assembled(ish), is built like a brick sh*t house, has hollow support pillars big enough to feed SCART's through and as wheels so may be shifted a bit when you need to get in behind to fiddle. I thinks its the TK-230 he's got, for £400. Quite good as you can put the bits you need access to on the shelf ie DVD player and other bits, Sky box etc behind the glass doors.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

I had exactly the same problem. My shop bought corner unit was fine for TV, DVD, Sat Rx and 1 TiVo (just) but there was no way TiVo No.2 was going to take up residence so it was temporarily lodging in the bedroom, most unsatisfactory.

My solution was to get out my woodworking tools and knock up a couple of solid wood triangular(ish) shelves right across the corner of the room where the unit used to live. Result; 2 areas of approx 1mx1mx1m with bags of space for everything and room spare.

Not everybody is handy with a saw and plane of course but what I'm suggesting is that you consider calling in a carpenter and getting a quote for a custom built unit. It may not be as expensive as you may imagine and you'll get something totally tailored to your particular needs.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I use an IKEA LEKSVIK cupboard
http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...=7&langId=-20&catalogId=10103&productId=10198

£89 Cheap, wood and glass and quite sturdy. I reinforced the base and top with cheap L brackets from B&Q and glued as well as screwed the construction to make it a bit sturdier. Like most flat pack the back is used to keep the unit square. To make it easier to access the cabling and provide better ventilation I used a £2 OBSERVATOR cross brace instead of the hardboard back.
http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...Id=10103&storeId=7&langId=-20&productId=35459

It goes in a corner with a 32" CRT on top and lots of toys inside - nothing gets too hot.
The image is a bit out of date - inside there is Tivo, a Denon amp, DAB tuner, DVD player, networked MP3 player, Playstation2, cable box, VCR and a wireless access point.
The gap in the corner behind it is big enough to hide my subwoofer.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

I had a similar problem and visited a local pine furniture shop, they had a unit built to order. It workes fine everything fits good ventalation cable management and even a glass door for IR signals. Even better it was cheaper that many of the pre built units.


----------



## sprust (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks - this is all very interesting and helpful.

One of you guys has got something like six or seven Tivos - how does he manage?


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

sprust said:


> Thanks - this is all very interesting and helpful.
> 
> One of you guys has got something like six or seven Tivos - how does he manage?


2 large cabinets from Bo concept (£750) and Habitat (£400).

Intend to house 7 TiVos, VCR for swmbo , Amp, 2 xbox 360s, Homechoice, 4 freeview, 2 sky boxes, digifusion, MCE.

Room for another sky HD, HD-DVD and Bluray players & PS3 later.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250109

Only got round to assembling the Habitat cabinet yesterday!

Still ...I have stuff on TiVo that's probably 5 or 6 years old that I never got round to watching yet!

Cabinet prices Price Guide

For a biggish cabinet to hold 10 large components:

DIY Cardboard / scrap wood -Free
Wickes £150
Argos £180
Ikea £200
www.jali.co.uk - custom made- about £380!!
Lots Road or other antique auction houses £150 - £5000+
Habitat - approx £400 -800
www.triskom.co.uk £500-£800
John Lewis - approx £700 -1200
Heals - approx £800 - 1400
Bo Concept -approx £900-£2000
Singways -approx £1000-£2500
Arca -approx £1200-£2500
Kell Systems £1365 -£2500
Kube Design Ltd -approx £1400-£3500
Hulsta -approx £1400-£3500
Capellini -approx £1400-£3500
Ligne Roset -approx £1400-£3500
Conran -approx £1500-£4500
B & B Italia -approx £1700-£5500
Chaplins -approx £1700-£5500
Purves & Purves -approx £1700-£5500
Harrods -approx £2000-£6500
Antiques from Sothebys /Christies etc.. £3000 to £2m


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

I got one of these from eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=9702331562

It works great for a corner situation (assuming you have a 42" plasma) and hides all the cables very nicely!!


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Another Ikea one.

I've just bought their Oppli TV bench for £56. Takes my new 46" rear proj. TV and my 2 Tivos, 2 sky boxes and two other sat boxes. 

Very solid.

You can even get a small version to add at the side if you have even more kit.

Importantly, the back is completely open so that cables and such can be routed as you like.

Hope this helps,
Tony.


----------

